
United Airlines should go out of business - dudul
https://medium.com/@thisTenqyuLife/united-airlines-should-go-out-of-business-325e9983e51f
======
Tomsredwagon
Of course, because the mistakes of a few should cost the jobs of thousands of
hard working low to middle-class laborers. Think about the loss of income,
benefits, pensions ect... you are advocating for. Because of one stupid
decision. Yes, someone should be punished but to call for the dissolution of
the entire company is asinine.

------
jsz0
> That’s why I want United Airlines to go out of business for it.

Sounds like the economic version of dragging their employees out of their
seats to me.

